# Termocupla tipo K. Cuadro comparativo voltaje-temperatura



## Loko_del_koko (Nov 8, 2008)

Buenas... estoy trabajando con una termocupla tipo K.
Agradeceria si aguien me facilita un cuadro comparativo entre voltaje y temperatura.
En internet encontre algo pero no me convence... y en el buscador interno del foro no encontre nada.
Saludos, y grapcias.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2008)

¿ Viste esto ?
http://www.fisicarecreativa.com/informes/informaciónr_termo/termocuplas.pdf


----------



## Loko_del_koko (Nov 8, 2008)

De pelos!.... La información esta muy buena
.....Sigo en la busqueda de un cuadro con los valores........
 muchas gracias Cerebro!


----------

